# ohio hunting



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I just received a list of property owners signed up for the cooperative hunting agrement has anyone ever used this list before? and whats the chanches of getting 1 to grant you permission to hunt.

Thanks mac


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with the way it works, but I think part of the agreement is that they have to allow people to hunt.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Good Luck to you on that. Slob hunters have ruined many chances for hunting good land.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Iam not sure what this program is for. do they have nussiance permits or are they willing to let people hunt. i guess the thing to do is make phone calls


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Where did you get the list from? I sure would love one for around Troy.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Macfish i am pretty sure that the state pays these people let x number of people hunt their land eace year, prolbem is most landowners say they are already full, usually with their own family members. i tryed that approach in the past and found that you need to beat on quite a few doors to gain access to a peice of property worth hunting. 

what are you looking to hunt?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure what the participants get in return, but that sounds like what I remember. They have to let people hunt, but it doesn't say it has to be strangers.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

the best thing i found was if you cant get permission to hunt deer or turkeys or whatever ask to hunt rabbits or somthing that they dont have people already hunting, then if the landowner has an opening they may invite you.

also dont go a week before the season and expect to get permission.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I tried this route a few years back and what I found was that most of the people on the list never knew what I was talking about. I called the state and they told me that they were under no obigation to let anybody hunt thier property. I was just a waste of my time. 
What I found that works best is to beat on 100 doors. Show them your hunters safety card. Tell them you won't drag dead animals through there front yard (most don't want to see it). Give them your phone number and address, if there is any problems , they can get a hold of you. Don't tell them you'll trade work for hunting if don't plan on doing it. Tell them by signing the hunting permission slip, it releases them from any silly lawsuits. And lastly dress nice, first impressions are mede when they see you walking to the door.
Hope this helps. I got a 100 acre farm and 2 urban spots to hunt this way.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

We must be talking about two different things. The program I'm thinking of, they do have to let people hunt. And, that permission slip doesn't protect anyone from anything, except a trespassing violation. Telling them it protects them from lawsuits is just a lie, not a good first impression.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The landowners on this program don't get paid anything from the state. The landowners recieve technical advise on ways to inhance their property for wildlife and conservation. That's it. They don't have to grant hunting permission if they don't want to.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

So, what's the point of the program? I'm not sure I understand. The state is more than happy to help with improving wildlife habitat. The information is free to anyone who asks.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

It has been mentioned but just to clarify, I have used these lists before in the past. The farmer does not receive anything from the State other than they are permited to remove "x" amount of deer that are destroying their crops. They do not have to "let" anyone hunt their property. Most of the farmers that I am friends with, prefer to just remove the deer themselves than take a chance of hunters leaving trash behind,running through their crops or the hassle of more than who they gave permission bringing along friends. Also when you hunt this property you are using your tags to hunt these deer. The farmer has the "extra" tags for him to use to remove the critters. It has been awhile since I have done this so it subject to be changed now, but I am pretty sure it is still run the same way.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Whats the point of publishing a list if its not open. Its like me having a lake in my back yard and advertising and not letting anyone fish. Dangle a carrot in front of you and rip it away.

My problem is this i had permission to hunt a farm in gallia county 3 hr drive well things have changed and now the kids have moved back home and they want it for them selfs.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a few places that we hunt during bow season but only for a specific week in which we set up ahead of time. I believe there are many issues that cause owners to frown upon giving permission. For one thing it is much tougher to get permission if the owners do not know you or have any common link at all so I am sure that is much tougher to do. Also, as has been stated the owners may have either had first hand experiences with trespassers or know others who have. Or they may have given the permission to someone only to find that person coming with a half dozen other folks. All of these factors have combined to make owners very reluctant. However, what I would do for a start is to use the courtesy tips that folks have suggested (advanced visit, offer to help, offer part of the meat, etc.) and to only try to obtain permission for a very specific time. For instance if you are a bow hunter ask for permission for a week or two. If they have other folks wanting to hunt as well they may be more willing to set something up in time slots that will keep them to only one hunter at a time and they know that if things don't go well then they only have to deal with you being there for a week or whatever. Ask the owner what their perception is of the deer herd. Does it need thinned some. Perhaps offer to shoot at least one doe before taking a buck or commit in some way to taking more does than bucks if that is their desire. Some farmers like to hunt gun season and don't really want all of the bucks picked over before gun season comes in so they may allow you to come in and take a doe or two. Also, I know some farmers who have damage permits that they hand out to guys who hunt their land. I am not sure how they work but I think they are given these tags prior to the season and they can fill them either themselves or by someone else taking them. If you know of someone with this setup then that may be an option as well. Keep in mind though that the damage permits are for antlerless deer.

And if all else fails, try the public lands during bow season. There are a lot of opportunities available to folks through these public lands. In past years we have done well at Wayne National Forest and Woodbury Wildlife Area. There is a ton of land available and really one would be less constricted by boundaries in these areas than almost any private land that you may hunt.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

then mabey i am thinking of the wrong thing. i thought the coopt thing was the farms with "hunting by permission only" not deer damage complaints, although you can contact Dov and they will give you a list of farmers with deer complaints or kill tags. i have taken less fourinate kids out for the youth deer season the last 2 years and this is how we found land to hunt.

but i am pretty sure there is some type of incintive for the hunting by permission only farms, maby a break in propty taxes or somthing


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

bkr i am pretty sure the kill permits are for the landowner's use only. i knew a farmer that said they quit giving him tags because he was handing them to everyone that hunts his farm again maby i am wrong


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know a lot about those tags. It seems that they issue different types. I think some are to be used during the season but others are for use at any time of the year. I could be wrong on that even. Perhaps the farmers usually choose to use them in the season. Perhaps we have some members on here that more of a first hand knowledge of that.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know the point of the coop hunting program either. I've talked to the DNR, and that's all they could tell me. 
I think Big Chessie is referring more to the nuisence program. This allows a landowner to secure damage kill permits after applying with the state and a game warden comes out to verify deer damage on the property. Permits are issued depending on the amount of damage. A designated shooter must go thru a background check. If you pass you can then remove the set amount of deer anytime of year, by any method. You are listed on the kill permit as the shooter, and no one else can be with you while hunting unless they are also a designated shooter on the permit. It's a fairly extensive process to become a designated shooter with forms, signatures, background checks, and phone conversations. If you have any wildlife violations EVER in the state of ohio, you will not pass. If you shoot any bucks you can not keep the antlers. They are tagged and picked up by the game warden. If you hunt at night you must call the authorities that day and tell them the location and time you will be hunting. The general public can hunt these properties if they get permission from the landowner, but they must follow all regular hunting regulations(seasons, methods, bag limits, etc.) Again the landowner does not have to grant permission to anyone. There is no payment or benefit to the landowner other than reducing loss to deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was offered by a friend of ours that owns an organic gardening business to bring my boy down and hunt on their land and that he could shoot a doe at any point of the season. She never indicated that this may not be legal and that they are the only ones that can do so. I am not disputing what you said but I just know of others cases like this. I am curious to find the details from her. If I get a chance to do so I will pass that info on.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

i belive that the summer kill permits are for the landowner only, but the in season kill permits are for does only and can be issued to anyone. sorry i guess i didnt make that clear hope this helps.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> I was offered by a friend of ours that owns an organic gardening business to bring my boy down and hunt on their land and that he could shoot a doe at any point of the season. She never indicated that this may not be legal and that they are the only ones that can do so. I am not disputing what you said but I just know of others cases like this. I am curious to find the details from her. If I get a chance to do so I will pass that info on.


One thing you must be very careful with is the attitude of the farmers and the deer that is destroying their crops. I could not count how many times I have heard: " I don't what you use, here is my rifle if you need one" "Kill them all, I don't eat it so just leave them lay if you want" "I want them gone, all gone, do whatever you gotta do to get rid of them" What the farmer does not keep in mind is, yea they are costing him money and he needs to remove them, but if you go ahead and "Do whatever it takes" and the neigbor sees you do it, or an officer hears about it. The LEO is not going to care that the farmer told you too do it, your the one going to jail and getting fines and losing your gun,truck and whatever else that is used in the "crime".


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that I will certainly check into all of the legalities of it prior to going if we even do it. I don't really even know whether we will pursue it. Actually I am hoping that my boy has a successful season and we don't even need to shop around.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Jerry, what about Indiana? I know lots of farmers and they hate deer


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Magis
Maybe you should read the law and be better informed.

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Hunting/permission/permission819.htm

Clearly states that: (COPIED FROM ODNR WEBSIGHT)

One of the biggest concerns driving landowners to close their property to sportsmen is that of landowner liability. Many landowners are under the mistaken impression that by granting written permission to the sportsmen, they assume liability. The fact is landowners granting written permission for recreational use of their land without charging a fee are not liable for personal injuries or properties. 

Sections 1533.18 and 1533.181 of the Ohio Revised Code clarify the definitions of premises and recreational user and clearly state the exemption from liability by the landowner. Therefore, a landowner granting written permission to someone to hunt, fish, trap, or pursue other recreational purposes should not be overly concerned about being sued in the event of an accident.

Herb


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for pointing that out, and I understand that. But, take that to court and see what happens. Nothing can prevent someone from being sued. And, it doesn't prevent them from any liability, no matter how dumb it may seem. Most landowners know this very well. If someone comes to me asking for permission to hunt and they try to blow smoke up my rear by saying this little piece of paper relieves me of being responsible for thier ignorance, I'm not going to be too convinced. I'd much rather they just be polite and honest. I don't need someone to tell me why I should do something, I make those decisions myself.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

It's also printed on the permission slip along with both signatures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

> It's also printed on the permission slip along with both signatures


 I was going to write the same thing. The slip basically says right there that by signing it, it withholds the landowner from anything that might happen to the hunter. I dont know how they could argue that in court if both people had already signed it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree it SHOULD mean something, but it's not legally binding.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

M. Magis is right when it comes down to it. 

I know a guy in Zanesville that owns several hundred acres. He let a kid who had bailed hay hunt - he signed the state issued slip. The kid fell out of a tree (no stand, he climbed up onto a limb) and injured his back and spine. 
The boy and his folks were not too interested in a lawsuit - it was an unfortunate accident. However, the boy was covered on his father's medical insurance. The insurance company filed a suit and wanted to be reimbursed all medical payments. Landowner had a liability policy for the farm, etc.. Landowner ended up hiring attorney at unholy hourly rate. It became a battle of insurance companies - The boy's medical insurance company VS the landowner's liability policy insurance company. After almost 2 years, a settlement was reached. Landowner's policy paid for some portion and boy's medical insurance company paid for a portion.

Landowner thought it was all behind him - nope! received notification from an attorney he was being named in a suit for personal damages, pain & sufferring, etc... He went & talked with boy and his parents -they were pressured into the suit by guess who! (Boy was actually fine by now with no long term effects (very lucky). The parents ended up not going through with it - thankfully! Who knows how that may have went?

I still sign one of these for properties I hunt - If nothing else it is some help for the landowner. But, if you think for one second that the state slip is a "catch all" for liability - you are only fooling yourself.

Guess what - NOBODY hunts these 2 farms anymore, and who can blame him  

Surprisingly enough, his brother has a 100 acres and still lets me hunt it. I don't make it there every year, but it is loaded with turkeys & plenty of good deer too. Just hard for me to make a 2.5 hour drive one way.


----------

